# at what wavelength does UV become harmful?



## ixfd64 (Sep 9, 2007)

I know that it's commonly accepted that UV "begins" at 400 nm and "ends" at 1 nm, a which X-ray "begins." However, does anyone know at what wavelength does UV actually become harmful (ionizing) to humans?

Thanks in advance.


----------

